# what did everyone get today from donny?



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

So come on guys, what did everyone get from donny today?

We came out with:

1 Super tangerine AFT female
1 Blazing Blizzard Female
2 chile rose T's
5 FBT's
2 chocolate millipedes
2 leaf cutter stcik insects ( P. SICCIFOLIUM)


So a good day for us. :2thumb:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

Azzies. Patricias. And brazilians. But you already know that don't you lol


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I got a female bell albino leo from Ark Reptiles, I wasn't gonna buy anything but she was sooooo cute!

Also I got some dubia roaches...how exciting lol


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

I got .............. nothing :bash:

But put my order in with Tina b for 2 red Ackie babies :mf_dribble:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i got a stunning, high contrast harley 07 male crestie from rhac-shack.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I got a little male amel AFT and a Mack Snow Lavendar Stripe oh 3 boxes of roaches for £12 and they had loads in!


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

hey,was there any Ackie's at the show today?


----------



## Corn24_7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Me I came back with

0.1 Granite cornsnake
0.1 Platinum cornsnake
0.1 Abbotts okeetee cornsnake

1.2 Spotted pythons
0.1 Jungle carpet python

Had a really good day well worth the drive,a big thanks to lexcorn,Matt and sue for the snakes I purchased today well happy :2thumb:


----------



## watts501 (Mar 12, 2007)

i got a lesser female, two frogs, trio of albino hognoses, fat tail and another normal female!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Um... two cresties, a viv some plastic plants and a tree branch! 

Oh, and a telling off from Shelley's hubby for talking her into buying her first crestie!!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

RUSTYROOY-RKO said:


> hey,was there any Ackie's at the show today?


 
VERY, VERY few, there was an adult breeding pair and maybe three juvi's dotted about.


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

I didn't get anything


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

I fetched home 3 giant spiny stick insect nymphs! My first stick insects! Awesome!! Lol

Would have loved to have come home with an rtb, but no money, no space defeats me at that one


----------



## danilovespiglet (Jul 15, 2008)

A male candy cane corn and a female creamsicle motley.
Mate bought a water dragon. Also bought some branches etc.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Female Super Pastel


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

RUSTYROOY-RKO said:


> hey,was there any Ackie's at the show today?


 
there wasn't many but we was lucking and got a adult breeding pair that was still left over at the end of the show. 

these were the only adults i saw there but there was afew younger ones on the odd table.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I only came home with what i had pre-ordered and had to pay for which were the following:-
1.1 caramel snow corns(thanks nigel aka cornmorphs)
0.1 butter corn( pos het motley) & amel stripe hatchling het snow het butter(thanks steve aka snakebreeder)
1.0 amber corn from jay aka Bigfishseller
no beardies this time :sad:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I got arm ache from carrying my son round so he could see everything!!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Blackecho your super pastel is stunning!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

couple of female royals, just shy of 1kg...


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> I only came home with what i had pre-ordered and had to pay for which were the following:-
> 1.1 caramel snow corns(thanks nigel aka cornmorphs)
> 0.1 butter corn( pos het motley) & amel stripe hatchling het snow het butter(thanks steve aka snakebreeder)
> 1.0 amber corn from jay aka Bigfishseller
> no beardies this time :sad:


 
Gosh, well behaved!

We came home with 16 corns - 2 more than I was expecting, 1 more than Adam was expecting!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

excession said:


> Blackecho your super pastel is stunning!


Cheers


----------



## bluejon91 (Sep 1, 2009)

i agree that super pastel is amazing

chocolate banded kingsnake but saw loads there but i didnt want to spend loads


----------



## minniemax (Mar 13, 2008)

I got a lovely adult male royal pastel and an adult female over 2kg


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I got a bold stripe chocolate tremper albino leo hatchling and a mack snow tremper albino leo hatchling and I am well chuffed with them! I wanted a hypo lavendar corn and I fell in love with a gorgeous tangerine albino stripe leo on Suez table but I ran out of money cos I am skint :-(


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

i seen a whitless pied royal python and the bloke holding it was very exited by it wasnt this just a normal royal python with no white on it so that it was not a whiteless


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

There are "minimal expression" low white pieds - the way you can tell them from normals, misspentyouth, is the change in the black and gold patterning. Pieds don't have a normal pattern with white patches, they have a changed pattern and white patches, so if a snake has the pied PATTERN even if it doesn't have big white bands it's still a pied.

We got:

A load of Magnaturals shelves
4 "golf ball" ceramic bulbs and holders
Four t-shirts (Gila monster, corn snakes, Southwestern Lizards and and two hats
A Reptile One combined UVB/Heat/Fan system to try out
A set of lizard tablecloth-holder clips

0.1 Butter het Lava poss het Motley or Stripe corn
1.0 Lavamel poss het Caramel corn (from Bloodcorn; part of Cornmorphs' corn scheme)
2.1 California Red-Sided garters (this was my first "indoor" snake; I am hoping to have better luck with these guys now than I did with mine when I was twelve).

We were tempted by the adult pair of ackies, but until we know what sexes our three are, I don't really want to get more.


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

I got 3 beardies one very special one Red Hypo Translucent Female absolutely beautiful from Sibylla at Where Dragons Dwell didnt have the cash on me for the Hypo citrus female aswell so until next time lol

2 beardies for someone else both quite nice colours but normals (yellow phase maybe)

Saw a few of you guys and girls there recognized from pics on here lol 

Steve


----------



## kieren13 (Feb 20, 2009)

i got a 
baby hypo leopard gecko and some decor for my bearded dragon


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

We got a hypo citrus x hypo tangerine female from Where Dragons Dwell.

It wasn't on the table as it is in shed, we asked Sibylla to bring it over for us.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

We got a pastel royal, an albino hognose and 2 cresties, not much for us!


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I got a baby 09 het albino boa and my OH bought a fairly grown on boa which had scabs on its nose and was a bit sore....god we are suckers...so we got home, put him some F10 cream on, double checked he was fine....then he subsequently gave the boa to my 9 year old son to go with his growing reptile collection.......my son named him Jorge (pronounced George :whistling2 we still have to name our little baby yet tho....:flrt:


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> there wasn't many but we was lucking and got a adult breeding pair that was still left over at the end of the show.
> 
> these were the only adults i saw there but there was afew younger ones on the odd table.


Get some pictures up,how much did you get them for?


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

For myself i got
0.1 biak Green Tree Python
1.0 Rhacodactylus Chahoua
and then about 40 corns and kings for the shop.
had a good day really and the show has been getting better year on year for the last few years


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got a pair of diablo blanco leos
a banana blizzard leo

and a hamster!

managed to resist the baby cornsnakes for another year


----------



## nattat (Jan 3, 2008)

i got 2 cuban night anoils and some wood with the cutout lizard


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I got a pair of Rhino rat snakes.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> I got a bold stripe chocolate tremper albino leo hatchling and a mack snow tremper albino leo hatchling and I am well chuffed with them! I wanted a hypo lavendar corn and I fell in love with a gorgeous tangerine albino stripe leo on Suez table but I ran out of money cos I am skint :-(


i thught you said you couldnt give me my money because you were skint and couldnt afford to pay your family back? if you can afford to buy more leos then im sure you can refund me my £70 for the supersnow i had to cancel because im in debt?

sorry to be a complete :censor: but this really annoyed me ive been waiting for you to refund me for about 6 weeks now and you told me the other day that you couldnt pay me until the gecko had sold because your skint?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

PM'd you Kirsty - lets keep this off the public board please! You don't know the full story so please don't slag me off until you know whats going on! I did not buy those leos! They were bought for me by someone else! And yes I am skint and in debt aswell - I am on incapacity benefit and very unwell at the moment. But I will make sure you get your money asap.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I saw you purchase 2 of them yourself.......:whistling2:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I am sure you did. Did you see who gave me the money?

This is nothing to do with you anyway, it is between Kirsty and I.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> I am sure you did. Did you see who gave me the money?
> 
> This is nothing to do with you anyway, it is between Kirsty and I.


 
You are good enough at making things public as I learnt the hard way


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

potter556 said:


> So come on guys, what did everyone get from donny today?
> 
> We came out with:
> 
> ...


 
I kept it to a minimum and bought a £19 leo from Reptile Breeder and 3 RUBs for £11 :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I am not dragging that issue back up again. That has been resolved and Kirstys problem (which you know nothing about) will also be resolved. I always try to resolve things by PM, as I did with you and Kirsty was previously happy with the situation. Nobody else needs to get involved in this thank you.


----------



## kirstyink (Mar 6, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> PM'd you Kirsty - lets keep this off the public board please! You don't know the full story so please don't slag me off until you know whats going on! I did not buy those leos! They were bought for me by someone else! And yes I am skint and in debt aswell - I am on incapacity benefit and very unwell at the moment. But I will make sure you get your money asap.


i actually didnt relise id posted that on here :| my plan was to type it then copy and paste SO SORRY, and i wasnt slagging you off at all i really dont see how i was, i didnt want to make this public was just a mistake sorry!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

ok no worries chick. I have sent you a PM now so hopefully we will have this sorted


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

me and mini mosh bought...


1.0 Anery Corn (Buzz)
1.0 Mid Baja Rosy Boa (Santino)
0.1 Ghost Stripe Corn (Woody)
0.1 Kenyan Sand Boa (Pheonix)

And we loved the show! Can't wait to go next year haha


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Corn24_7 said:


> Me I came back with
> 
> 0.1 Granite cornsnake
> 0.1 Platinum cornsnake
> ...


Pleasure to meet ya Shona :cheers:

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Gosh, well behaved!
> 
> We came home with *16 corns* - 2 more than I was expecting, 1 more than Adam was expecting!


I'm sure you will manage to exceed this number at the next reptile show Debbie :whistling2:.

Have fun with the new gang :mf_dribble:.

Kind regards. Lex


----------



## Corn24_7 (Nov 7, 2007)

LEXCORN said:


> Pleasure to meet ya Shona :cheers:
> 
> Lex


Likewise :cheers:

The new girls are settling in nicely just now and will be getting offered a bite to eat on saturday 

Shona :2thumb:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone no who the 2 guys where as you went in to the left,one off the first tables....they where selling a few diffrent reps but i remember some "thumbnail darts and some atureus darts"

they said they where from hampshire i think???


----------



## ballpython.co.uk (Aug 19, 2007)

philbaines said:


> Does anyone no who the 2 guys where as you went in to the left,one off the first tables....they where selling a few diffrent reps but i remember some "thumbnail darts and some atureus darts"
> 
> they said they where from hampshire i think???


That was probably us - we had Phantasmal Dart Frogs (Epidobates tricolor) and Blue auratus (Dendrobates auratus).


----------



## Camuk (Mar 4, 2008)

nattat said:


> i got 2 cuban night anoils and some wood with the cutout lizard


Where were they!!!


----------



## nattat (Jan 3, 2008)

they was at the end side. near herp. may have to sell one as they are both male.


----------



## mike h (Sep 15, 2007)

I got a pair of tri-color hognoses.


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

A good old mix there, and some very nice purchases aswell.
Will definately be going again next year and maybe even norwich in november hopefully. :2thumb:


----------

